# Kontakt Service Centre won't authorise anything! (resolved)



## Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

I can't believe its so hard to move to a new system

I gave up trying to make Atmosphere understand where my data was and just reinstalled the whole thing, but now with Kontakt I thought it was going to be easy!

Not so!

So if I click "add library" it tells me this error message:



> "Error while writing files to disk. Adding the library has failed"



But Symphobia pops up in the menu anyway and lets me run in demo mode. However when I click "Activate" to opens up Service Centre and nothing is there!!

Any ideas?

The only thread I can find on this is here:
http://www.native-instruments.com/forum_us/showthread.php?t=127329 (http://www.native-instruments.com/forum ... p?t=127329)

And it appears no one knew anything, it seems the guy did manage to get it working, but I don't understand his solution!


----------



## lux (Mar 6, 2011)

*Re: !!!! - Kontakt Service Centre won't authorise anything!*

are you running everything as administrator? On windows 7 it changes everything, be sure to use right click->open as administrator on kontakt standalone icon e see if you can add libraries into it.


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Hey Lux,

I am running everything as administrator, but I just discovered a new twist.

I *can* add Evolve Mutation 1 &2, it still gives me that weird error like before that there was an error writing files to disk and that adding the library failed... but it still pops up in Service Centre and lets me authorise it!

I guess if its just Symphobia I could just reinstall... but any other ideas before I head down that road?


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

hey kb123,

Thanks, but it seems I can activate all my products except Symphobia!!

Any idea why Symphobia is an exception? Also, how do I remove a library from the list? Maybe if I try it again?


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Well that was so weird. I clicked "repair" on the "unwise" exe and it asked for the (Symphobia) sample update.exe so I redownloaded the update but it still couldnt find it, I then remove the library then add it again and it works.

Thanks for the supporty= anyway! :D I hate weird stuff like this that make no sense and then seem to resolve themselves for no reason.


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 6, 2011)

IMO this is the normal path you take when authorizing something with NI.

My process usually goes something like: Initial confusion ----> Research ----> Anger ----> Angry confused research ----> Random resolution ----> Realization I don't like the product anyways.


----------



## Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

lol, yea well I tell you what though, before the Service Centre it was ridiculously convoluted to authorise. 

I used to buy products I wasn't satisfied without but now most of the time I know what Im getting as I spend longer making sure its what I want. Ive probably wasted a lot of money over the years...


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 6, 2011)

I remember the days before the service center...yeah it was rough.

I've wasted a lot of money myself. Biggest waste ever = paying $3000.00 Canadian for the VSL cube. No legato and it was only Gigastudio format back then and I only had Kontakt. It does come in a really cool cube box though.


----------

